# Backbulb blog



## paphioboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone else follow Richard Lindberg's backbulb blog?

http://blog.backbulb.com/

I find it interesting how he revives most backbulbs successfully by potting only in limestone. However, I don't think I agree with his practice of frequently dividing up plants as soon as they are large enough. Won't that stress the plant so much that eventually the backbulbs run out of resources and do not grow? Any thoughts?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2011)

no to frequent dividing, because a plant comes to its real beauty when flowering on several growths!!!!

Growing backbulbs successfully depends Imo on genera and species and number of backbulbs: in general => for the plants that I am able to grow *well*, I am able to get backbulb divisions (with 3+ bulbs) to bloom !!! Jean

(Meaning if the original plant is not tolerant and strong enough to grow ok with me, I am not going to cut it into pieces to see if those work better)


----------

